
China will struggle to produce another Jack Ma - known
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/09/15/china-will-struggle-to-produce-another-jack-ma
======
sarabande
I realize the crux of the argument is about increasing government
interference, but the difficulty of "producing" another Jack Ma could be said
of any major outlier, like Bezos: it's just really unlikely for such
circumstances to ever happen again, no matter if government interferes or not.

------
known
[https://archive.st/archive/2018/9/www.economist.com/bine/Sep...](https://archive.st/archive/2018/9/www.economist.com/bine/September152018655am-1a5w0gwkbuq9s0z16ebjz70p2hgymtrq.jpg)

